# First time here. Need some advice.



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wall metal detecting in the woods I ran across a trash pit with hundreds of bottles. I just grab something examples and I want to know the approximate age and if they're old enough I'll go back it was pretty deep in the woods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 says bottle made in USA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thank you for your time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2017)

Some look like they could be early 1900's while others look like they could be from the 1950's? To me it looks old enough  to dig. I don't mind digging dumps after 1900 or after TOC (turn of the Century) but many do. Some only like pre 1900 stuff & some are if it's not pontiled pre 1860's it not old enough for me. I'd dig some more & see what else you can find. Hard to date from what I see there but looks like it's got Potential.  LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 6, 2017)

That stoneware bottle gives me hope there could be some oldies in there.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (Aug 7, 2017)

I would go back for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Grab anything that is embossed well enough to read from a few feet away. Plain bottles don't command much interest or value.

Nothing in there looks to be before 1910. As was earlier said, a lot looks like older bottles, but they're not.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 7, 2017)

...and grab any milks embossed with the name of a local dairy.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 7, 2017)

The stoneware bottle looks to be much older than the others, like in the 1890's to 1910's range.  It could have been a "late throw" that sat in someone's house for 30 years before being tossed, or it could signal that there's an older section of the dump.  So I'd definitely look around where you found that!  And yes hold onto any local embossed milks or sodas.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks like 20s-50s.
Definitely worth a dig to see if this started out as a dump with newer stuff at the top.
Any foundations? Bring a metal detector if you can get one.


----------



## Truth1253 (Sep 16, 2017)

bottlerocket said:


> Looks like 20s-50s.
> Definitely worth a dig to see if this started out as a dump with newer stuff at the top.
> Any foundations? Bring a metal detector if you can get one.



There's a 1860's house across the street. The trash dump is in the woods by the river. A old mean rich geezer went off on me like a maniac because he said I was on private property and he was gonna call the law on me. He was calling me a SOB and everything else under the book LOL I was thinking he has no idea how lucky he is that I totally respect my elders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2017)

Bummer, I hate when that happens. LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Sep 17, 2017)

Check property records and tax records and see if the dump is on state land being that close to the river or if it is on private property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

